# 0 0 2 microgreene and 7 0 0 green effect



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

I want to spray 0 0 2 microgreen and and 7 0 0 green effect in the near future. I'll be using my battery powered sprayer with a teejet nozzle.

Can I spray these together in the same tank mix?

Do these two need to be watered in or let them dry on the leaf?


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

I've used that combination many times and have had good results. I don't water it in immediately since it's more of a foliar application. Watering the lawn after at least 12 hours post-application would probably be ok.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

JeffCar26 said:


> I want to spray 0 0 2 microgreen and and 7 0 0 green effect in the near future. I'll be using my battery powered sprayer with a teejet nozzle.
> 
> Can I spray these together in the same tank mix?
> 
> Do these two need to be watered in or let them dry on the leaf?


There is a video on YouTube explaining which nxt products mix well together...my uunderstanding is as long as you mix them in water and not together your fine. So fill up your sprayer half way with waterfirst then add products....


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

It can seriously clump. Take the time to do 2 separate apps or u might end up spending time cleaning and have to redo the 2 apps. Wasting for time.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes those two products can be mixed together. I believe the only n-ext product you don't want to mix together would be Humic and microgreene (or any other micros for that matter).
Here's LCN's page for reference on different combos:
https://thelawncarenut.com/blogs/news/lcn-s-turf-tree-cocktail-menu-aka-how-to-use-n-ext-products


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ltsibley said:


> I believe the only n-ext product you don't want to mix together would be Humic and microgreene (or any other micros for that matter).


Saw this today on the GreenePunch:

"Individual Applications of N-Ext Humic12, RGS, Air8, D-Thatch, 0-0-2 MicroGreene, or 7-0-0 GreeNe EfFect products can be made on the day following applications of 18-0-1 GreenePunch Lawn Fertilizer."

"For DIY, we do not recommend blending the 18-0-1 GreenePunchTM Lawn Fertilizer with any other products for a single application."


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

You can mix them. JP's labels and rates are just like any other bag or bottle rate for DIY. They don't recommend things that can potentially cause harm if they're not done correctly. Over applying, tank mixing incorrectly, etc. Things they don't want the homeowner doing that will produce a bad result and harm the brand.

For example: I closed out my 2020 season with an application of 18-0-1 at 20 oz/1000, 7-0-0 at 8 oz/1000, and 0-0-2 at 8 oz/1000. That is above recommended label rates for GP, and mid rates for MG and GE. I tank mixed them along with an adjuvant and had zero issues, didn't even water it in until the next morning.

As long as you mix correctly, you're fine. The labels are there to give DIYers a buffer because not following directions or misreading a label when the product label is truly a max rate would be a disaster for a brand when it comes to the DIY market. That's why the label them as recommendations, not hard and fast limits.


----------

